# Frogs, Toad and Geckos



## orionmystery (Oct 23, 2013)

A baby White Lipped Frog (Hylarana labialis) on a tree trunk. Only a few raindrops on its body despite heavy rain earlier on. Selangor, Malaysia.



White Lipped Frog (Hylarana labialis) IMG_2202 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Big River Toad (Phrynoidis aspera)



River Toad (Phrynoidis aspera) IMG_2248 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Much smaller specimen. This River Toad (Phrynoidis aspera) is a very good climber. It has been seen on this same tree at about my shoulder height. Selangor, Malaysia.



River Toad (Phrynoidis aspera) IMG_1953 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Berdmore's chorus frog, Berdmore's narrow-mouthed frog, Burmese microhylid frog, large pygmy prog, or Pegu rice frog (Microhyla berdmorei). Posing like a boss . Selangor, Malaysia.



Berdmorei's Chorus Frog (Microhyla berdmorei) IMG_2168 Copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Beautiful gecko I found on a tree at night. Frilly Gecko (Hemidactylus craspedotus) 



Frilly Gecko (Hemidactylus craspedotus) IMG_2086 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Peters' Forest Gecko (Cyrtodactylus consobrinus). I froze when I saw this beautiful gecko on the forest floor that night! Drop dead gorgeous. Too bad it disappeared into the undergrowth after this shot! 



Peters' Forest Gecko (Cyrtodactylus consobrinus) IMG_2058 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical amphibians and reptiles: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------

